# 2 New Fountain Pens



## Karl_99 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here are 2 new Cambridge fountain pens. The one on the left is wrapped in Thuya Burl and the one on the right is wrapped in Amboyna Burl. ( I got this piece from Kevin out of the Pass the Box #2) The hardware is gold titanium with rhodium accents. These were finished with CA/BLO and then Novus 3, Novus 2 and PlastX polish.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 28, 2014)

Very pretty Karl, with major bling factor !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 28, 2014)

Great job Karl!!
That is one of my favorite kits.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Karl those are some very nice pens. You did a great job on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 28, 2014)

Great looking timbers on those ones.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2014)

Those look great! I need to do a few more high end ones for the shop later this week, I went on vacation and my wife sold almost every fountain pen I had in stock.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Assuming she did not buy them for herself, that is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Assuming she did not buy them for herself, that is awesome!




Nope, In the last two weeks I have sold 22 high end fountain pens and about a dozen of the entry level ones I do. She got hers a while ago plus she always gets first dibs on any scratch and dent items from the shop although we did have to have a talk that throwing it on the floor or at my head if she wants it is not the way to do it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you have a physical store or are these online sales? That is great sales performance for pen sales.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Do you have a physical store or are these online sales? That is great sales performance for pen sales.



I have a physical store but I also do a number of art shows, one of which is a weekly event in downtown Rochester MN, plus I have been having more and more word of mouth referrals that lead to shipping my pens all over, I do have an Etsy store but nothing was moving there so I put my time and effort into other avenues. Plus I have a couple large corporate customers for other stuff I do that keeps me in beer and skittles.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2014)

Thise are outstanding Karl. The kit matched with the Thuya just adds class. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 1, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Nope, In the last two weeks I have sold 22 high end fountain pens and about a dozen of the entry level ones I do. She got hers a while ago plus she always gets first dibs on any scratch and dent items from the shop although we did have to have a talk that throwing it on the floor or at my head if she wants it is not the way to do it


Congrats on the sales.


----------

